# generic "welcome to my haunt"



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

...anyone?


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Shoot me an email with what you'd like it to say. I do custom voiceovers for $20 for up to 5 minutes.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

shadowopal said:


> Shoot me an email with what you'd like it to say. I do custom voiceovers for $20 for up to 5 minutes.


thanks, let me get a script together! Do you have any sample stuff that I can listen too!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have too much yet. Just starting out. But, I think I have a greeting that I recorded for someone last year (can't remember the name). I've also got a zombie track for the groundbreaker prop we did a couple months ago and pissed off mummy track I did for my haunt. My recording gear has increased since then and I have a lot more range in what I can do now. What I'll do is send you the old tracks if I can find em when you email me. but, be forgiving. I was using a bad mic and the quality isn't perfect.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Eyegore, check out my site Discount Voice Overs - Haunt Voices - Haunt Rules, Prop Voices, Haunt Atosphere and SFX. I have a few different generic haunt greetings or I can do custom work for you.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris does great work. Plus he's set up already. If he's within your price range, he'll be able to help you out faster than I.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't figure out what to do for a script and time is running short! I wish I could get some help on this.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll have some time tomorrow. I'll work up something quick. A few questinos:
1) How long does it need to be?
2) what's your haunt's name?
3) Any special stuff in the haunt that you'd want attention called to?
4) any rules to follow?
5) do you have a website you want mentioned?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

1) How long does it need to be? 

about 25-35sec

2) what's your haunt's name? 

the Wilting Jasmine Trail Cemetery

3) Any special stuff in the haunt that you'd want attention called to? 

Beware of the Swamp Witch


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I can work with that. I'll see what I can put together tommorrow.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks shadowpal!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Small hiccup. The sound card on my computer is faulty. So, I'll need to use the one at work. Spent the whole weekend trying to diagnose the problem. I'll have something for you tommorrow night. Sorry for the delay eyegor.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Im sorry! I didn't want to incoveniece you!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Not a problem or inconvienience. It's something I needed to go through for my own haunt. I'm in the process of getting things set up. there was bound to be snags. It's just good to have everything finally figured out. I just need to get a new sound card as the mic input has gone south for some reason. I'll have something for you tongiht.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks!...


----------

